# Settling in SA



## Mir Abul Ehsan (Aug 25, 2013)

I am hopeful to get the PR visa shortly. SA sponsored me for 190. But from various blog/ forum I can see that the place is not that good in terms of availability of jobs, too quite with scarcity of water. Now I am from a low income country like Bangladesh. I am quite afraid hearing all these. With my savings, I can at best survive for 3 months without any job. Can anybody tell me how can i find any "survival job" quicker till I get something as per my profession. I still dont know which area of SA should I target. Any opinion from present dweller will be appreciated.

Thanks. Ehsan.


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey, Ehsan. I have lived in SA for two years before, and it's not as bad as you think  Although drought is a problem, you will not be deprived of water at all. The only restrictions are probably certain times of day when you're allowed to water your garden and stuff (don't worry, you will have plenty of water to live on). It is true that jobs are scarce, and you usually need connections to get a job. When my family were trying to get jobs there, there were very few vacancies. As for a 'survival job', you could try Adelaide Mushroom, or McDonald's. Hopefully SA treats you kindly, and heaps of congratulations for your sponsorship (I know getting a state sponsorship can be hard )!


----------



## Mir Abul Ehsan (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks Ashleigh, for your encouraging words.


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

I lived in Whyalla for 24 years and I'm still around. I think the "no water" line is a bit of a myth. What is your normal line of work Eshan?


----------



## Mir Abul Ehsan (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey Norman
I am a Chemical Engineer and got State Sponsorship for my profession. I do not have idea on Job market of SA. As you are there for quite a long time, may be you can tell me something about it. Thanks.


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Mir Abul Ehsan said:


> Hey Norman
> I am a Chemical Engineer and got State Sponsorship for my profession. I do not have idea on Job market of SA. As you are there for quite a long time, may be you can tell me something about it. Thanks.


Hi,

Well, on a quick search, there doesn't appear to be much in your field. These jobs appeared on an Indeed search:

Chemical Engineer Jobs in Adelaide SA | Indeed.com

You should bear in mind that some employers (such as BHP steel and mines at Whyalla) have their own recruitment departments and seldom advertise outside of their own web site.

http://www.joinarrium.com/cwuat/en/listing/

Their is a Lead Smelter at Port Pirie, but I think they are looking at reducing rather than increasing staff.

You should consider those rural areas as well as Adelaide.

Good Luck


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

Are you young? tons of stable hand and farm jobs. Also, unskilled construction/concrete jobs. I'm in SA too, picking jobs galore. Sorry SA is not a very good place to look for a job right now.


----------



## Mir Abul Ehsan (Aug 25, 2013)

Can anybody tell me, if it is illegal to move to other state from the state who nominated for 190? I mean before staying '2 years" as per 190 visa requirement.As there is scarcity of job in SA, can i move to other place?


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

Mir Abul Ehsan said:


> Can anybody tell me, if it is illegal to move to other state from the state who nominated for 190? I mean before staying '2 years" as per 190 visa requirement.As there is scarcity of job in SA, can i move to other place?


It seems that you would have to contact your state (SA) and tell them that you can't stay there because you cannot find a job


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

rebeccaf said:


> Are you young? tons of stable hand and farm jobs. Also, unskilled construction/concrete jobs. I'm in SA too, picking jobs galore. Sorry SA is not a very good place to look for a job right now.


What do you mean by unskilled construction/concrete jobs? Don't you have to get a TAFE qualification and a license in order to do jobs like that?


----------



## Mir Abul Ehsan (Aug 25, 2013)

Ashleigh 
I have talked to a guy working for an agency. He told me I can move to other state as 190 permits this. If this is true, there is some relief for me as I can search for job in other places also.

Rebeccaf
I am 31 years old and I do not have any TAFE or trade person's license to work in those sector. I have Engineers Australia (EA)'s accreditation which recognizes and permits me to apply for engineering jobs.

Thank you both.


----------

